# Game #7: vs. Rockets 11/10 (Result: W, 121 - 103)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (4 - 2)*





















































* Jason Kidd | Josh Howard | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Eric Dampier*




* vs. *









*Houston Rockets (4 - 2)*




















































*Aaron Brooks | Trevor Ariza | Shane Battier | Luis Scola | Chuck Hayes*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #7: vs. Rockets 11/10*

Ummmm.... this is MW2 night. So I probably won't watch this game. I think we'll do fine though.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Game #7: vs. Rockets 11/10*

Should be a good game, Rockets always play us tough. I see a W coming though. Really want to see how we handle the Spurs on the 2nd night of a B2B.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Mavericks win Mavericks 121 to 103


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

shoop da whoop said:


> Mavericks win Mavericks 121 to 103


Despite trailing 39-56 at one point during the second quarter...


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

croco said:


> Despite trailing 39-56 at one point during the second quarter...


Damn, really?


----------

